# Starting from scratch



## Richj (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi,
I have 3 vehicles I need to clean a lot more often than I do. I have been watching a few utbe detailing vids to get an idea of what i want but I only want to do a 'light' detail? or good wash.

what are the basics I should start with and are there any recommendations as I don't want to spend the earth?

Jetwasher
Traffic Film remover
Snow Foam
wheel cleaner?
various brushes
wash mitts
drying towels?

or is there a thread already for this?

thank you in advance 
(if it's in the wrong place could an admin move it please?)


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

You'll need 
Buckets or bucket, depends on your chosen method
Grit guards - some say they arent needed
Shampoo
Maybe a drying aid to avoid deposits when rinsing off.

Otherwise you have a good list going on :thumb:


----------



## Richj (Nov 25, 2005)

Probably should have added
I have buckets and grit guards already


----------



## Richj (Nov 25, 2005)

Looking to spend around 150 on the washer, though have just seen the ava g55 is it worth going to 200 for this?


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

I'd consider something like Koch Green Star / BH surfex as one of the basics. Very versatile, and can tick some of the products you need, as it can be used as a pre-wash, wheel cleaner or just a general cleaner, depending on dilution. Saying this because starting from scratch can be heavy on the wallet, and so having a product that tick multiple boxes is welcome.
Power washer wise, I'd look at Karcher machines. Just have the lower model (k2 it is I think) and it has been fairly reliable and cheap for a weekend warrior.
Accessories wise, I like to have a pair of boar's hair brushes, and some soft ones as well. Then you will need a wash mitt(s), I prefer to have some cheaper ones in the arsenal too, for the lower parts of the car. And lastly a bunch of microfibres, short pile and plush ones too. Decent quality MFs that won't cost fortune made by Paragon microfibre. Throw in a waffle weave for glass cleaning, and a drying towel.
Depending on the state of the cars in question, I'd consider a decon products in form of iron and tar remover.
Lastly a good QD to finish off the wash, or aid in drying. Sonax BSD for example is well regarded, providing decent protection and beadage.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I second KC Greenstar.
I've had some, unused, in the garage for well over a year....as you do
Decided to try it as my prewash the other day at a weak dilution ratio of 1:30 and was totally blown away at the amount of dirt it removed. This will now be my go to product from now on :thumb:


----------



## ReflectionHD (May 7, 2021)

I have put together a list of the basics for you to get started :detailer:

I recommend you check out Nillfisk they have some good pressure washers under £150


Wheel cleaner
Snowfoam
Shampoo
Tyre dressing
quick detailer
Trim dressing
all purpose cleaner
Pressure washer (if you got a tight budget recommend a Nillfisk)
Good quality microfibre drying towel
Good quality wash mitt
Good soft detailing brushes (get a couple they are handy)
General purpose microfibre cloths 

That should be all the basics you need to get started.:thumb:

Also take a look at some of our products we offer at https://reflectionhd.com we got a high quality range of detailing products.


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Richj said:


> Hi,
> I have 3 vehicles I need to clean a lot more often than I do. I have been watching a few utbe detailing vids to get an idea of what i want but I only want to do a 'light' detail? or good wash.
> 
> what are the basics I should start with and are there any recommendations as I don't want to spend the earth?
> ...


Honestly, it depends what you mean by a light detail. To me a light detail means a complete decontamination of the car, a machine polish (or hand) to remove light swirls, and then a glaze and LSP (wax or sealant) to top it off. All in all this process would take me an entire weekend.

However I have been known for overkill haha.

If you're looking for a good clean, that brings the car up nice and shinny (and you're not too worried about every swirls mark).. then I would start very simple, especially if you're ideally not looking to spend a lot.

A pressure washer is always nice and desirable.. but not essential by any means, same with snow foam. Truth be told, in my eyes the best 'bang for buck' wash routine is:

- Two buckets (if you buy huge 25 litre buckets, then grit guards aren't essential - just avoid the bottom of the bucket)
- Two wash mitts (one for the dirtier parts towards the bottom of the car) 
- A wheel cleaner and some brushes to agitate (Bilt Hamber - Auto Wheels always gets good reviews)
- A decent shampoo (too many to choose from)
- Autoglym super resin polish
- Perhaps an easy to use spray sealant/quick detailer like Gtechniq C2V3 or Autoglym aqua wax
- Tyre dressing (megs endurance is good starting point, and can be picked up most places)

And that's it for a good 'quick wash' that will probably leave you feeling quite impressed and happy!

Unfortunately the longer you stay on here, the more you get drawn into trying new products, doing more and more, and getting more obsessed with swirls. I remember back 10 years ago, I was happy using the old 'megs three step 'paintwork cleaner, polish, and wax' from Halfords every other weekend. I was always really impressed and proud of the finish.... whereas these days I'm obsessing about every swirl or mark, and continually experimenting with new products.

Hope that helps.. It's a really hard question to answer.. but we're all a helpful bunch on here  It just depends what a 'light detail' means in your eyes and how much time you're looking to spend on the cars!


----------



## Richj (Nov 25, 2005)

light detail is a good wash on the disco 3 and clio of them, but a bit more on the Stelvio


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

No machine polisher?


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

For pressure washers look at Nilfisk first (use the outlet website not the full retail sites). If buying Karcher buy from the outlet too to save cash (as all of mine and 2 of my neighbours have always broken too). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

wrxmania said:


> For pressure washers look at Nilfisk first (use the outlet website not the full retail sites). If buying Karcher buy from the outlet too to save cash (as all of mine and 2 of my neighbours have always broken too).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had a similar experience with Karcher.. though I've always found there warranty excellent. I've had two new pressure washers through it, with no quibble.

Granted, you could say that the products we're poorly made to break under warranty... however at the same time, I expect most consumers probably don't use their pressure washer on a weekly basis..


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

For simplicity or a tight budget look for multipurpose products, a good shampoo can clean paint and wheels if you stay on top of them and a decent apc like surfex (which is also ridiculously cheap) can clean tyres, engines, interiors and just about anything else. 

By the same token you don’t need tfr and snow foam as they both do the same thing to a different degree, washing more often will make things easier, quicker and ultimately probably cheaper too. 

The only snag with quick and simple maintenance washes is that you have to have a standard of cleanliness there to begin with in order to maintain it. A full on detail and machine polish/protect probably takes me 2 days and uses loads of stuff, but I only do it about twice a year so the rest of the time is just maintenance.


----------



## Richj (Nov 25, 2005)

Mcpx said:


> For simplicity or a tight budget look for multipurpose products, a good shampoo can clean paint and wheels if you stay on top of them and a decent apc like surfex (which is also ridiculously cheap) can clean tyres, engines, interiors and just about anything else.
> 
> By the same token you don't need tfr and snow foam as they both do the same thing to a different degree, washing more often will make things easier, quicker and ultimately probably cheaper too.
> 
> The only snag with quick and simple maintenance washes is that you have to have a standard of cleanliness there to begin with in order to maintain it. A full on detail and machine polish/protect probably takes me 2 days and uses loads of stuff, but I only do it about twice a year so the rest of the time is just maintenance.


What should i look for as an al purpose product?


----------



## Richj (Nov 25, 2005)

wrxmania said:


> For pressure washers look at Nilfisk first (use the outlet website not the full retail sites). If buying Karcher buy from the outlet too to save cash (as all of mine and 2 of my neighbours have always broken too).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which would be the better nilfisk option? Struggl8ng to figure out their numbering system


----------



## Richj (Nov 25, 2005)

another dumb question. where is the best place to get the stuff from?
I currently get most of my stuff from amz prime, but i'm guessing that is not always the best price?


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Richj said:


> another dumb question. where is the best place to get the stuff from?
> I currently get most of my stuff from amz prime, but i'm guessing that is not always the best price?


In canada the amazon prices are really jacked up compared to the canadian online detailing sites.


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Richj said:


> another dumb question. where is the best place to get the stuff from?
> I currently get most of my stuff from amz prime, but i'm guessing that is not always the best price?


Loads of great sponsored traders on this site... Check them out, there's a section for them on here! They're all highly recommended. I tend to order from 'Slims' and 'Clean your car'.. but honestly it varies between where has the items what I want in stock at the time.

Don't forget that a number of traders also have discount codes for members on here.. thread dedicated to the various codes - https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358041


----------



## Richj (Nov 25, 2005)

well made the first purchase AVA P55 Go Limited Edition - shame I missed the offers 

next up the liquids....


----------



## Richj (Nov 25, 2005)

Am i better to get products from the same manufacturer, bh?, or mix and match


----------



## Richj (Nov 25, 2005)

is there a goto snow foam lance that doesn't break the bank?


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Richj said:


> is there a goto snow foam lance that doesn't break the bank?


I'd recommend the detailed-online V2 foam Lance. Great bit of kit for the money.

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------

